

Marc Cuban: "The Internet's dead.. [it's] for old people." - wanorris
http://www.multichannel.com/CA6463169.html
WTF?
======
astine
I think that this fellow is only focusing on the Internet as an alternative
entertainment medium. Video streaming does go slowly across the Internet and
seeing that he made his fortune through video streaming it would make sense
that he would take this view. However, the things that make the Internet
popular are not it's ability to emulate television, but it's ability to do
things that television cannot. It's strengths include a low barrier to entry
for both application deliverers and users, and a world-wide audience. Neither
of those are available with cable.

The former could change, but it seems unlikely with the current market, cable
is too tightly controlled.

The latter couldn't, at least not through Mr. Cuban's scheme. Seriously, what
good would an app like Digg/Reddit be if it were only available on an
intranet? Who would write a weblog if he knew only Comcast users would be able
to read it? Consumers would be divided based on the cable service for which
they paid. This seems like it would totally miss the point of the Internet.

------
mynameishere
_The Internet has gone stagnant_

This guy's buying a baseball team? Baseball was stagnant at the moment of the
second pitch.

------
swombat
Ha ha ha ha... This Marc Cuban dude is a funny guy.

Thanks for the laugh :-)

------
edw519
Disagreement Hierarchy minus 1 (DH-1). Flamebait.

~~~
ph0rque
Although, I did enjoy the reference to a slashdot meme.

